# goats and wisteria



## nsherve (Dec 16, 2014)

Have any of you used goats to clear privet, kudzu, and wisteria? The wisteria is the worst and need to get it out. We bought 40 acres with some very thick wisteria areas. I'm thinking about getting goats and hogs to clear it up. What are your thoughts? Thanks in advance.

Nate


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Nate. Welcome to TGS. What breed and how many goats are you considering? That's a lot of acreage to clear....


----------



## nsherve (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll probably start with just a few goats and breed them...seems like it'll help me learn about them (I've never raised anything before). I have no idea what kind to get into. There's actually more than the 40acres, but that's where most of the wisteria is. Most of it is in the wooded area, so that's where I plan to keep them.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Just make sure there are no predators that can attack the goats. 
Depending on your area, coyotes, big cats, bears or even dogs. 
(especially dogs!). 

They will also need a shelter- nothing fancy, just something
they can get into and out of the weather. (and be safe from 
predators.) 

You will have to monitor them to insure they are eating enough and 
have fresh water daily. (not just mud puddles, etc.).

They really can't be turned loose and forgotten. That will result in 
a disaster for the poor animals! 

Goats are a lot of fun, we all started at the beginning, but they do require
care. Do a lot of research on goats to see if that is what you want.


----------



## nsherve (Dec 16, 2014)

How 'bout having hogs follow rotations? anybody have any experience with this?


----------

